
Don't hype the belief. - dualogy
http://twitter.com/roxority/statuses/890253452
======
dualogy
Elaboration:

[http://www.roxority.com/archive/2008/08/cds-books-and-
social...](http://www.roxority.com/archive/2008/08/cds-books-and-social-
networking-are-dead/)

